# Vet Visit - HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Regular vet visit for Kyleigh last night ... it was awesome!

My vet is so in love with her, keeps wanting to take her home!

The brags? 

I use a holistic vet and don't vaccinate / feed commercial food ... she is in AWESOME condition - teeth, coat, overall health, etc. 

He said her nickname should be "thunder thighs" because she is rock solid and not an ounce of fat on her!!!! 

It's such a wonderful feeling to know that all the hard work you put in to your dog, the flak you take from other people about not vaccinating, not feeding "kibble", not following the "rules" and working outside of the box, actually pays off and you have living breathing proof!

The other brag (not really mine at all, but such a step in the right direction) ... The vet clinic has brought in-house titres for distemper ... ($90) If the dog does need to be revaccinated for distemper, the vaccine is FREE!!!!!

They are finally starting to move forward and understand what MY vet has been telling them for years ... DO NOT OVER VACCINATE ... titre, and then vaccinate if necessary ... it's such a wonderful step forward, and I'm really happy to see this at the clinic that I go to! Certainly makes referrals that much easier!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I titre too and great to hear you vet is headed that way.

You do give some initial vaccinations, right? Just don't do unnecessary boosters if the titres are fine?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I titre too and great to hear you vet is headed that way.
> 
> You do give some initial vaccinations, right? Just don't do unnecessary boosters if the titres are fine?


Sorry, yes, I should have mentioned that ... INITIAL vaccines are done, not the yearly / every three years ... Thanks for catching that ... it was in my mind LOL just not transferred correctly to the keyboard!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

been doing exactly that for decades .

I would love to know the vet's name so I can recommend them .

PM if you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm taking my new guy, Rogan, into see the vet today so they can get to know him, and do a basic physical. Hopefully he does well. 

Lanee, my 3.5 year old GSD...oh boy she hates the vet. She is not a fan of being handled by people she doesn't know. The doctor herself and Lanee get along great, it's the vet techs she is not thrilled with. But I'll take Lanee with me today so she has a chance to observe and not be touched (been doing that over the summer, just drop by with Lanee so she can see it's not such a bad place).


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> Sorry, yes, I should have mentioned that ... INITIAL vaccines are done, not the yearly / every three years ... Thanks for catching that ... it was in my mind LOL just not transferred correctly to the keyboard!


I guess I am one of those that do no follow the rules and work outside of the box. lol I would not have it any other way. Gator is 9 months and has received his initial vaccines. I plan to titre and my Vet is okay with that. The only thing she suggested was to give the rabies vaccine one year after the initial and titre from there. Not really feeling comfortable with that and wondered if that has been suggested by your Vet or are you going to titre from that initial rabies given as a pup? I do not believe in over vaccinating and have to be Gator's advocate. Re "The brags" you are right it is great to see the positive results of all that thoughtful care. Congrats!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh received her vaccines individually ... and only ONE ... no booster shots for any of them. 

Thanks all, it does feel good to know that my dog is super healthy and it IS because I think outside of the box (with the help of a fab vet who does too!)


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd way rather titre than do booster shots. But we take our dogs across the border pretty regularly. The closest city to us is across the border and we go there every few months for a weekend of fun - people watching, food, drinks and some shopping - and will bring the dogs with us. 

Can we titre our dogs for rabies if we bring them across the border, or are they required to get the booster shots? Does anyone know?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish they would do this everywhere. I used to give puppy shots then a couple 3 year distempers. No more of that at all. Now they get rabies only because I have to, I would love not give any more to my dog.


----------

